# Job Market in Management Consulting



## rxydxy (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know what the job market situation is like in management/strategy consulting, esp. for Dubai?

Is the business looking up again in the region? Or are the consulting firms still trying to manage their headcount, still pursuing a survival mindset, squeezing the most from their budgets...(as it appears to be globally...but with first light at the end of the tunnel)?

Any first-hand insight would be great! 

Thanks and best regards,
rxydxy


----------

